# Senior dog reverting to almost puppy-like behaviors?



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm pretty frustrated with my 14 year old corgi lately! The past month he has almost made it his mission to get into things. It started with him opening a cabinet and eating a BAG of dark chocolate. He was very ill for several days and it was very scary for us. We decided to start crating him when we leave to be safe. Well the other day he decided to chew up and eat the rice from a rice heating bag *smh*.... We have had these for years and he has never once shown interest. This resulted in fun episodes of "surprise" poops where he didn't even realize they were coming, so he didn't make it outside. Then a couple of days later, I heard a banging noise in our bedroom. Come in to find him jumping and pulling on a helly Hansen jacket that smelled like treats in one pocket. He managed to chew a hole in it and destroyed the wall mont hanging rack. Then just yesterday something fell in our closet and I found him trying to pull laundry out of our laundry baskets. He has always been a little bit of a trouble maker in this area but never like this! We have gotten to the point that if we can't watch him, he is sectioned off in a totally safe area like a puppy. Does anyone have experience with this? He gets a lot of food, mental stimulation, and walks (although that was limited on the very cold days due to his low tolerance)... I just don't know what else we can do. I don't trust him with anything anymore and really can't figure out what's causing this. He has no weight loss or any other medical type symptoms. Just at a loss I guess.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My 9.5 yr old Brooks has started doing things he absolutely know he is not to do (the laundry room with cat litter b and food has always been off limits for him and he respected it, until recently. He will go in there if we are gone and eat cat food and poop from litter box. We had to partially tie the door shut to keep him out (but permit the cat to get through) and one day I could tell he had tried to squeeze through the door as he had knocked the broom down.
He has also started stealing food from counters when we leave the room (I know people say dogs can't feel guilt, but when we walk into the room even before we see the evidence of what he has stolen-like the plastic wrapper remainer from a package of flour tortillas on the floor the other day-he will already be hiding under the coffee table)


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Lol well I'm glad I'm not alone with this. I've never had a senior dog before, so it's been a learning experience. I just feel as though all of his training is just out the window! And he does this new thing where he runs into our feet and can't figure out which way to go (we have had his eye sight checked). I swear he also forgets where his water bowl is... or when I feed him, he sits there and runs to the room we fed them in for only a couple of weeks after we first moved here. He has been eating in the kitchen now for MONTHS and still runs to the original room looking for his food several times a week. AND he is getting more aggressive with Ripley. We always joke about him being an old man with doggy dementia, but who knows? Maybe it really is the start lol. I guess we will just have to stick to watching him extra closely from here on out.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

It could be dementia.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

It's a possibility. He doesn't have most of the symptoms like restlessness or walking in circles, but there are definitely changes that we will have to keep a close eye on in case it is the early stages.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

the three things you initially described all are about food - he may be feeling more hungry even if his nutritional needs are being met? I wonder what would happen if you gave him more, but smaller, meals throughout the day?

It could be cognitive decline -talk to your vet ASAP for info on the types of things you can be doing to prevent progression - training type things (new tricks, puzzle toys, etc) as well as meds - the more this sort of thing can be slowed down, the greater the quality of life for the dog. By the time many families ask for help the dogs are fairly serious and it often can't be reverted back to a tolerable level.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

It could be Cushings disease. It acts just like when a dog is on prednisone...they're always hungry. Is he drinking more water as well? Any changes in his coat, odd skin changes/growths, or is he getting a pot belly?

Time for a vet chat?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here are a few threads that might be helpful-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-senior-center/336898-canine-dementia.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/240402-doggie-dementia.html


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I think Seniors have earned the right to be mischievous. Doesn't always have to be that something is wrong with them.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

We have this going on with our older Rottweiler any chance he can get food he is trying for it. He even tries to eat the paper River our golden rips up. He has always been food obsessed but he had some self control and wouldn't try to steal. Now I have to keep an eye out for it because he will try to sneak for it. My in laws had prepared a plate of sliders and was prepping another batch and there older Great Dane pulled a Scooby Doo and cleared that plate very quickly he became very food hungry also. Jaeger has been more testy with River it started when she was a teenager I figured it was a mixture of her being a teenager and he has started getting some arthritis. I hope it will get easier.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

All three of my dogs 1, 5 and 8 were getting into a lot of trouble the last month. I think it was because we have had single digit temps, and their time outside was very limited. I find this week the temps are between forty and sixty, they are getting a lot of energy released outside, and behaving better in the house.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I somehow missed these posts. His coat/skin have been great and he hasnt lost any weight, so I think his nutritional needs are being met. We also give him supplements like vitamin e and fish oil, both good for dementia and I do pay close attention, so if I see more changes like anxiety, I'll get him in for a medication. He also gets plenty of exercise, but I will admit that it has decreased with some of the more extreme temperatures! We have lots of puzzle treat toys that Ripley loves, but poor hunter just doesn't get them lol. Ripley also loves looking for treats we hide and hunter again doesn't seem to understand. I do give him raw marrow bones to chew on and it gives him something to work at. He has always been somewhat of a trouble maker in this area, but usually the events are pretty far apart... The past few weeks we have had several incidents, so we are both getting a bit frustrated! Making sure to baby gate him in a safe area when we can't watch him is helping. 

I guess in his old age he is just living a little and developing more of a rebellious streak lol . It would be more funny if it didn't havent the potential to create more serious problems.... But his face when I caught him with the rice bag cracked me up lol. Makes it hard to be upset with him for long.

Also, forgot to add that he has noticeable changes in his appearance (same tummy tuck) and no changes in his urination frequency. Eating the rice/chocolate cause changes, but just temporary changes. If anything, hunter doesn't drink enough (not a new problem) so we always add water to his food to ensure he is getting plenty.


----------

